# DJ for Trail riding



## rcast0828 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello guys, Im currently riding a full suspension giant and am looking for somthing diffrent, the first bike i rode on was a canondale f5 and from that i switched to the Giant Yukon i have now. ive been doing some looking around and have been looking at the dj bikes, ive wanted to have a single sped bike for some time now and was wondering if, with maybe some changes to gearing or whatever may be needed, the DJ bikes would be a good bike for trails, i live in florida and we have techincal trails with some straight sections and uphills downhills i fell its a rather good mix of obsetcals


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

check this out:

http://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/26-dj-bike-all-around-riding-792668.html


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

Santa cruz chameleon. Can do a little of everything.


----------



## AnthonyPaul (Feb 2, 2013)

I have never ride these types of bike but wanted to ride can you please give more information from which bike i should start.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

i would first go to your LBS and test a few out. there are a few different options with certain series of frames, which is mainly rigid or suspension fork. i personally like a suspension fork on djs but i have been running a rigid for some time now. 

you can always test out say a p series bike and go from there. most dj frames feel the same to me so i go for the frames that are a stronger material and have a shorter chainstay


----------



## AnthonyPaul (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for giving such good information i will definitely go and try it and what are the things a newcomer should keep in mind .


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

I trail ride my Dj bike all the time, just stand and crank!


----------

